
Ask HN: Would you like Affirm for credit card? - kilimchoi
If you could get a credit card where you can pay for your purchases in monthly installments without interest rate for 2 or 3 months but with interest rate for more than that, would you use it?
======
al2o3cr
In the US, this is a pretty common form of financing for bigger durable goods
(furniture, etc) - they call it "N months same as cash" but it's implemented
as a credit card with a 0% interest rate for just that purchase for a limited
time.

------
jayking
Off course, butb only when I can make more by: Tell a friend, referral bonus.

